# Can girls join in?



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I'd share some pics of my New Beetle on air. 

This is 'Robbie' my 1998 New Beetle TDi. Originally he was sold in Texas, but now lives with me over in the UK after being imported by a previous owner. 

Obviously, he's not finished yet - got bits of the kit to go on still, a respray, brake need doing etc etc etc. I've just taken the air all apart again to paint where the holes are in the body for the pipes and to put rubber gromits in to protect the pipes. 

































































And a couple of vids:





Most of the work has been done by myself with help from my bf Steve when I've needed his 'man strength' etc 


Sorry for the terrible quality on the pics - I can't get far enough away from the car to get some decent shots till I've done the front brakes and got him rolling safely again. 

Cheers for looking.

Lucy.


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess I will allow you to be here!  Interesting car you have there though... Looks like its gonna need a hefty amount of work, but I think once its done right, it will be really cool


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I love NB's on air. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

u got some biiiig arches to filll :thumbup: nice work


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Any ideas of what you want to fill those massive arches with yet?

Good job on all the work!


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

is this the one with the custom rear beam??


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, mine has a standard rear beam. 

Thanks for the comments guys  

I'm hoping he's going to look something like this when he's finished:









I've got a set of genuine RSI wheels to go on - you can see them above in a couple of pics. They're 18x9 and ET10. As the body kit makes the car 3in wider than a standard Beetle, the wheels have the right offset to suit. They don't look too wide under the kit, but if you stick them on a normal Beetle, they look rediculous... as modeled by my other Beetle:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait to see this finished. Love it when people actually do their own work! props to you!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

1.8freee said:


> Nice. Can't wait to see this finished. Love it when people actually do their own work! props to you!


:thumbup:


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

Evil_Panda said:


> I love NB's on air. :thumbup:


x2


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

wideeeeeee wheels


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

i cant wait to see this complete, beetles are awsome


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

liking what you are doing :thumbup: watching


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys  

He'll hopefully be finished for this year! Got a lot of work to do still though. At the moment I've got the system all unplugged whilst I route it properly though the car as it was just connected up loosely before to make sure it worked.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

in opcorn:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

opcorn: 

watching


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Another Beetle! :thumbup:


----------



## _MASH_ (May 25, 2010)

TDI RSI :thumbup:

watching opcorn:


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

beetle fenders look awesome on the ground haha


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Got some (not very good, but it was getting dark) pics of Robbie outside...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

That thing is gonna be looking sweet when its all done :thumbup:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Lookin' good! would love to see pics of your "other" beetle...


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

That looks cool already. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments fellas  


Here's my other one:


















The red one in the above pic is the same one in this thread - pic taken in September 2010!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

So can people learn how to drive in Herbie? That is so cool!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Looking good, it's almost there (Robbie). Props for both your Beetles being tdi's


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so cool, i love rsi beetles:heart:


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> so cool, i love rsi beetles:heart:


Getcha flirt on James  ahha


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

love it:thumbup:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> So can people learn how to drive in Herbie? That is so cool!


Yep! He's proved to be pretty good at teaching them! 



16v_HOR said:


> Looking good, it's almost there (Robbie). Props for both your Beetles being tdi's


Yup, I couldn't afford to run a petrol one over here - Robbie used to do 30,000 miles a year and Herbie currently does 40-50000 so a petrol one would be a nightmare.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

post up some details on the actual airride!!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

watching this, i have a beetle with rsi kit on it that Im working on too and getting bagged once i get some parts made


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

that's gonna look PHAT, and yesss pics of airride!


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll get some pics of the kit this weekend  it's nothing too fancy - just a simple 2 way kit. 



VR6BUG said:


> watching this, i have a beetle with rsi kit on it that Im working on too and getting bagged once i get some parts made


I've seen pics of it on the org - it's lovely


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

nice bug mate :wave:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Haven't updated this for a while - sorry!  but here's one now! 

Been spending a lot of time on Robbie over the last few months getting him ready for his first show, which was yesterday. For now he has a tempoary paint job until I can afford a respray.


----------



## soccer-mom approved (May 7, 2007)

Robbie Rocket said:


> Haven't updated this for a while - sorry!  but here's one now!
> 
> Been spending a lot of time on Robbie over the last few months getting him ready for his first show, which was yesterday. For now he has a tempoary paint job until I can afford a respray.


really diggin that nicely done nb:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks!  He's having a new exhaust put on tomorrow - looking forward to getting him back after that's done!


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Some finer details of the actual system. 

Boot set up (sorry for all the mess - I'll get round to tidying it up one day! 









Front struts:









I'm not sure why I don't have pics of the rear ones. I'll get one next time I've got a wheel off.

I decided this would be a good place to put the switches:


















Both in:









Dual needle air gauge:









Switches in place:










Full lift:










Nose down:









Nose up:











This is my normal ride height. It's pretty conservative..... the body kit is very rare (and expensive) so I'm not planning on ripping it off on anything...



























And aired out:


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

Looks great. Can't wait to start working on mine.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that thing is baller. i like the temp paint choice:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

I like the bug.. I got bagyards im setting up now ill be joining you with the girls on bag  post pics when your done.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking good. I wish I could work as fast as you, lol.


----------

